

Ask HN: Who is everyone using for DNS these days? Route 53? - benguild

Something so commonplace, you almost never think about it.
======
ksec
I have been doing research on DNS for my project. And below are some of my
findings / Opinions.

I am not going to paid a large sums of money on DNS. And that rules out some
of the options like Dyn.

You want a 3rd Party DNS mainly because of HA and Speed. Route53 and OnApp
hosting's DNS do really well, but they are slow in some areas.

DNSMadeEasy was the best i could find, it doesn't have any PoPs in Asia areas,
but other then that it is pretty much the fastest DNS services in US and EU.
And it is surprisingly cheap as well for the low to Mid traffic. Expensive at
the Higher End compared to Route53 but i guess it wouldn't matter much when
you reach that sort of traffic.

I would actually love to use CloudFlare, you get free DNS + analytics. For
Personal site i think it is great. For anything business related i still have
doubts. They have expanded quite lot of areas over the last 6 months. But last
times i looked its speed aren't great compared to OnApp or Route53. Its
downtime is also higher.

------
pfarrell
I've used <http://afraid.org> for my tiny sites for almost a decade. Josh runs
a solid service and its uptime has been something I've been willing to pay
for. That being said, I've never run a moneymaking site or anything with >
2500 hits/day on it.

------
UnoriginalGuy
I personally use Route 53. It is the same price as a lot of the competition
but a lot more flexible/powerful.

That being said however you need to understand DNS at least moderately to be
able to understand what is presented in Route 53, it doesn't "baby" you at
all.

------
Axsuul
I've been using Cloudflare. It's nice to have something cached for free during
downtime.

------
padseeker
I use dnsimple

<http://dnsimple.com>

------
xnt14
I use <https://dns.he.net/> .

Simple and supports all kinds of records.

------
trafficlight
I've been happy with <http://zerigo.com> for the past couple years.

------
michaelmior
I've heard great things about Point (<https://pointhq.com/>)

------
jameswyse
I use Route53 for my personal stuff and have started to use Cloudflare for
client sites, since it's free.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
Call me paranoid but I've always struggled with free services that almost seem
too good to be true.

Cloudflare offers a good service, there is little debate surrounding that, but
how long can they keep on giving it away for?

~~~
jameswyse
I know what you mean. They got something like $22m in funding so they might be
good for a while, though I don't think they're making any profit yet.

If I suggest cloudflare to a client then I make it clear that they'll probably
have to upgrade at some point, same goes for services like heroku.

------
NonEUCitizen
I use easydns.com -- not sure if it's still the case, but I think at one point
ycombinator used it.

------
pestaa
Rackspace offers a free DNS service, and luckily the new interface is quite
usable.

------
hboon
<http://dnsmadeeasy.com>

------
stock_toaster
dynect and route53 (ansillary domains) at $dayjob

dnsmadeeasy for personal projects and such.

